# Pee In Your Aquarium?



## fishtankguy (Aug 3, 2012)

I read somewhere that you can help your tank to cycle by peeing in your aquarium. Is this true? I would like to see what your opinions are about it. Personally, I would never do that. It would make me feel uncomfortable putting my hands in the tank to move things around lol. IDK why I could tolerate fish pee more than my own...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

To me, that just sounds stupid. I would never pee in my aquarium. I believe pee is ammonia, so unless your fish are dying from a lack of ammonia, which I would bet they aren't, then don't pee in your aquarium. Also, please refrain from using vulgar words.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

That's why your fish keep dying?


----------



## fishtankguy (Aug 3, 2012)

Could be.... Sorry Bettaman, I didn't know p**s was inappropriate for this site.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

oh, come on, Bettaman.....Pee is a commonly used word and not vulgar. Most people can't spell urinate. or deficate. So holy crap, Batman. You hear WAY worse than that on network TV.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I will bet betta man is some nerdy kid in H.S. Welcome to the world out side of your turtle shell.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Pee was not the original, pre-edited word.

Now, as for the question, uric acid and ammonia are not quite the same thing by any means, and urine does not make a suitable substitute.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I know that it is possible to cycle a SW tank with urine, although deli shrimp or live rock die off works just as well, if not better. Yeah, definitely better. :lol:


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Some nerdy kid. Nerdy is not the word I'd describe myself as. Asocial would be a much more accurate description. Not that I don't have any friends, it's just I don't desire friendship with too many people. Also, I like to talk politics and religion, so a lot of kids zone out. I'm also a christian and have conservative ideas, so that doesn't help. I didn't know you could cycle a tank by peeing in it. I'm not going to do that as the tank will probably smell.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I wouldn't do it either because while pee might include amonia it definetly also has other toxins in it that your body needs to get rid of that would probably not be safe for your fish.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

urination is a body function to remove wastes from the body it isnt just ammonia but also other waste products our body has. i wouldnt reccomend this at all especially when you think about what you say having to mess with it


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

************! I opened this topic and started my laughing session and everyone is looking at me like a tard. 

This is a good one lol.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

This here be some nerdy talk. Jk


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i used to experiment on ways to cycle a tank...using urine was one of them...i have found other uses for urine in the aquarium as well.....like triggering the spawning of fish that are extremely difficult to get to spawn normally..

so many people run and hide when urine and fecal matter are mentioned....i have dealt with it thousands of times....as will most everybody here will....get ready for diaper duty....


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh I hate changing poopy diapers! So nasty but for my kids I'll do it. Only because I love them though.

And John this is sounding odd. Do you at least use a cup or just "whip" it out in front of the tank and let loose lmbo lol lol lol


----------



## mikkolopez (Sep 1, 2012)

And I thought the OP was just pulling our leg on using urine to cycle. I'd never "whip" it out and let the fishes have it, too many toxs in them urine to let another living thing like fish swim in 'em. Plus chances are the aquarium will stink after.

Just like Cory1990, i am having a laughing bout just now.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Any source of organic material that will break down into ammonia in a reasonable time will cycle a tank. As it is a source of ammonia, you'd only want to do it in a fishless cycle. It shows up in really old fish club lit. Not what I'd recommend, but whatever floats your boat.

From what I've read lately cat waste is more likely to make you sick than human urine.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't care if unicorns are going to pop up and dance I'm not peeing in my tanks.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh come on now! We all do it, Join the revolution!


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

At this point I'm not laughing anymore, I'm screaming! LOL


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

10 ML every 3 days. Drink lots of fluids, preferbally a lot of water. Cranberry Juice I have seen to not work as well. Hope this helps. For spawning cory's I dunno about.

































I'm kidding!!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Immagen what the people in your household would say if they walked in on you peeing in your tank.

I think my girlfriend would pack up the kids and leave me. Walking away saying "yup he finally lost it"


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

can you imagine what the fish are saying.....

" i don't swim in your toilet ; please don't pee in my pool."

back in the 60's when i was in navy boot camp each morning we all had to go into the head(bathroom) and pee into special containers that were later collected and shipped to a lab....it was for some kind of medical research project..


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Maybe she will say oooooo oooooo me next?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pee can be good only when ur out in the middle of no where and starving with no water. Seen it on survived man. He also peed on his bandana and wore it to stay cool


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Just joking I'm not asocial. Cory, if my mom saw me peeing in my aquarium, she would ground me! I think peeing in a tank is probably bad, so I wouldn't recommend it. Especially if you aren't hydrated enough.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Don't worry as long as you don't dye you hair orange we're safe.


----------



## Adam (Jun 22, 2012)

this is funny! I'm sure that's why the fish tanks in the frat houses are all doing so great. those drunken frat parties, a fish tank is sure to be peed in eventually.. 

as for the pee word? Since when is that vulgar? I'm a conservative christian as well, and i've never even considered pee a cuss word let alone a vulgar word to be avoided when h*** and d*** are thrown around here all the time.. just sayin.. I think i might've even said pee in church a few times.


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

I can not help but join this haha... If you were to eat very healthy for a week or so, spend a few weeks cleansing your body of toxins with a good cleanse ( which is healthy anyways ) you could (A) help make your water more acidic if you so choose, or (B) raise the ammonia in your tank if you wanted to while you were cycling; by adding HDS1 ( Human De-liquidafication Soultion Number 1 ). Or, you could use one of the doezens of other methods that are safer, easier, less messy, cheaper, more sanitairy... Need I go on? 

So long answer yes you CAN help your tank by adding clean urine, but it is just unorthodox and unnecessary.

Short answer, no.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

@ adam Would you say it to your pastor? What about your pastors children? The bible clearly says that if you conscience says that it's wrong, it's wrong for you to do it. It's a slang word, and not polite at all, and though it's not a sin for you, it is for me as my conscience says NO!!! (the bible also says "let no unwholesome word proceed from your mouth", but you might not consider it unwholesome.) It will be edited as this is supposed to be a family friendly forum. If you don't like the rules, feel free to pm an admin about it. I personally feel that it isn't needed as this is a fish forum. An occasional use of it is fine as far as I know, but repeatedly is a no.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

as it turns out...this thread is hilarious. No offense taken by this foul mouth trucker.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Betta man we shouldn't go into bible stuff, that can also be just as or more offensive to some people. I know guys that will freak out if you go into that subject. That's why they took god out of schools because majority vote said talk of faith is offensive and you should never push it on someone.

I take no offence to cuss words or the bible but both of you are in the wrong talking about it here.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I was literally about to post a similar thing.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Leave the bible out of it. Respond like adults. Otherwise I close the thread


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey, he claimed to be a christian, and that opens up biblical conversation. Yeah, Idk why people can't stand to talk about the bible, but if it offends people, I'll stop.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I love this thread. I personally don't go to church (I'm a teen so yeah) but I believe that there's a higher being looking over us. I wont take offense though by what anyone else says. Everyone has their believes and they are all equally justified.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

oh yeah, and I love how this turned from a pee into your aquarium question to somehow involving religion


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Opposites IMO. But yeah, I guess this thread is close to being closed.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

one should never force their beliefs or ideals upon another..nor should they condem others for their beliefs or ideals..
this is why religious discussions always come to no good..
how many millions have died in the name of god...
time to leave it alone..


----------

